# Silverthorne Town Run - low bridge clearance



## webby (Jul 11, 2008)

Although the closure does not apply to kayaks, in accordance with the town code, kayakers are strongly cautioned to avoid the Colorado Highway 9 and Sixth Street bridges.


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

We ran the Blue last weekend from Silverthorne town hall, just after the 6th street bridge @ 1500cfs in a Culebra.

Heads up that there was a tree down, blocking the whole river a few turns up from the regular put in. It was right after a turn to the right, so it snuck up on us. Luckily we had a kayaker who'd run it the day before and we were able to sneak through a covered island.

Anybody know if it's still there?


----------



## webby (Jul 11, 2008)

The closure likely will stay in effect for some time as Denver Water announced it could increase outflows at Dillon Dam from 1,300 cfs to as much as 1,800 cfs by Friday.


----------

